# top ten things men understand about women



## Gary Crawford (Jul 14, 2004)

The Top Ten Things Men Understand About Women

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2004)

Gary, you forgot one:

11.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 14, 2004)

actually I left out 11 thru 1000!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 14, 2004)

hee hee hee hee hee!

ETA:  I've seen this list before, but there is, listed at #10, one word.  Boobs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2004)

I agree to all of the above. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2004)

didn't we do this somewhere else?


----------

